# Please help me identify the composer for this piece!



## lora (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there,
it's been almost an year since I have discovered this track in my computer and I don't know who this is! I tried all my musician friends, searched on Youtube all the composers that I know and I am not able to find who this is.
Please take a guess.
thanks so much!
lora
View attachment 03 Track03.mp3


----------

